# Kamo user review



## Rdy

Kamo by Piriform review

Does not do what they say it will, which is typical of CCleaner these days. Someone has taken over control of the entire CCleaner product and has turned it into a lying, stealing, and cheating company!

Horrible! My subscription will end soon, and I have found many much better products to chose from. This Kamo product greatly slowed my computer speed! Each time After renewing for the past two years, my spam mail greatly increases - This is not a coincidence, it is perfectly timed at each renewal! I believe this company has become a fraud, and actually does the exact opposite from what they say they do - THEY ARE THE SPAMMERS, THIEVES, AND LIARS, AND SELLS YOUR INFORMATION TO OTHERS! THAT CORRUPTION IS THEIR MAJOR SOURCE OF INCOME!


----------



## Chazz14

Have you tried the Brave browser which blocks Ads and trackers - at least it's free to use!


----------



## Johnny b

Imo, CCleaner was losing it's edge before Avast bought them out.
I noticed the file cleaner wasn't much more efficient than the Windows default cleaner in Win 7. I quit using CC when reports started coming out about it deleting necessary files.
And the registry cleaner, well, seemed like a disaster waiting to happen. I didn't use it.


For Internet access, I dumped Windows several years ago and went with Puppy Linux.
Works well for me. I boot it from a usb flash drive with a write switch.
I use Firefox with extensions NoScript, Adblocker plus, Ghostery and Privacy Badger.
The FF browser looks the same and acts the same in Windows And Linux.


----------

